
Does Trump Want to Reform or Kill the H-1B Visa Program? - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/12/10/trump-h-1b-reform-kill-visa/
======
bediger4000
And does he realize that killing such programs makes US-citizen techies lots
more valuable? Corporations already hate paying programmers, sysadmins etc as
much as they do, 20-40% more will cause them to lose their minds.

